

Store rarely used files for less - ghshephard
https://www.deepfreeze.io

======
ghshephard
Pretty good pricing - 100 Gigabytes/$15 year. I can think of a number of file
collections that I'd like to have permanently archived, but that I don't need
online immediately. Firmware Image, Software Installations, .ISO files, etc...

From the makers of LongAccess (30 year archival storage of photos) - who will
store a GB of your photos for 30 years for 7 Euro. Built on top of Amazon
Glacier.

Love these guys - they are relentless, and, despite what they say, pretty darn
focussed.

Interesting little tidbit - They switched from the funky Euro Pricing for
their LongAccess Photo Albums to (presumably) US dollar pricing for their Cold
Storage.

~~~
vrypan
Correction: 100GB/$15/year, not 500GB!

------
biggerfisch
Looks cool but I'm curious how it stacks up against services like Carbonite
(for example) that actively monitor and look for changed files. If I update my
archive/folder/etc that I want on deepfreeze, do I have to upload it myself or
will that be done automatically?

~~~
vrypan
No, it's not a backup solution (even though it could be used as a secondary
"backup" storage). Carbonite, Backblaze and the rest are much better at this.

But it's good if you don't want to keep files in your primary storage (i.e.
your HDD) that backup services will see. A "cloud external disk" in a way.

------
paukiatwee
Great service for storing rarely used files. I believe it is built in top of
AWS Glacier.

However, since AWS Glacier charge for transfer of data, how this service
prevent user abuse(such as transferring data in and out)?

~~~
vrypan
Yes, it is built on top of S3/Glacier.

There is no "prevention". Using our experience from building longaccess.com,
we have managed to aggregate and in some ways predict usage and minimise the
retrieval/transfer costs (on average).

------
Artemis2
How does it compare with Amazon Glacier? (except for the abstraction of
network and archive/restore fees)

~~~
vrypan
We want deepfreeze.io to integrate nicely with other "hot" cloud storage
services. We started with Dropbox, but we want to offer the option to "freeze"
files from Box, Google Drive, and others.

Future plans include search too.

------
strathmeyer
Did you just... show me text on a webpage slower than I can read it...

